# Turkey hunting at Pinckney State Rec area



## jayhartz (Feb 18, 2012)

I was wondering can you hunt turkey in the spring time at Pinckney State Rec area? It's public state land, but I thought I read somewhere that they have a no shooting rule from April 1st to Sept 1st...

Thanks


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i dont remember the actual wording of the law..but almost every peice of state land has these sings. but its except during designated seasons. if the area is not a safety zone, and open to hunting.. it will be open to spring turkey.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

There's no turkeys there so you won't be shooting anyway. Even if there were you will be swamped with mushroom hunters and hikers. There's no mushrooms either so don't waste your time. Just trying to help.:evilsmile
ps... same for Oak Grove area.

Good Luck.


----------



## jayhartz (Feb 18, 2012)

That explains why I haven't seen any turkeys then lol


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

I see turkeys all the time over there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

There are no turkeys in the Pinckney Rec area... You'll have to look somewhere else for a place to hunt


----------

